# Antler Blanks



## studioseven (Aug 3, 2018)

I have learned that antler blanks are similar to a box of chocolates.  You really don't know what you are going to get until you turn it.  Some turn out quite striking while others leave a lot to desire.  I stumbled on an article about bleaching antler blanks to turn them snow white.  Basically you soak them in 3% peroxide for 48 hours.  The article didn't go into details but I'm assuming that it only turns the exterior white.  If that is the case the blank would need to be turned to the final diameter before the bleaching.  That would mean you need to glue in your brass tube.  My concerns are will the peroxide react with the brass?  Also will the peroxide affect your glue?  Can you TBC without a tube? On a separate note while trying to find more info on this on the internet, I came across another article where they applied wood stain to the antler blank to darken it up and make it look more natural.  I plan on trying both of these techniques.  I was wondering if anyone else has?

Seven


----------



## vtgaryw (Aug 3, 2018)

I tell people at shows that all the time when they're looking at antler pens. The thing is, I've sold every antler pen I've ever made, so every piece of antler suits someone's  taste

Gary


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## log2lumber (Aug 3, 2018)

I stabilize antler blanks, especially elk antler


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 4, 2018)

Chuck, I have some antler that would be nice of "outdoorsy" pens. How do you stabilize your antler material? I don't have a vacuum setup.


----------



## socdad (Aug 4, 2018)

I've turned dozens, if not hundreds, of deer antler pens ... never need to stabilize


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 4, 2018)

studioseven said:


> I have learned that antler blanks are similar to a box of chocolates.  You really don't know what you are going to get until you turn it.  Some turn out quite striking while others leave a lot to desire.  I stumbled on an article about bleaching antler blanks to turn them snow white.  Basically you soak them in 3% peroxide for 48 hours.  The article didn't go into details but I'm assuming that it only turns the exterior white.  If that is the case the blank would need to be turned to the final diameter before the bleaching.  That would mean you need to glue in your brass tube.  My concerns are will the peroxide react with the brass?  Also will the peroxide affect your glue?  Can you TBC without a tube? On a separate note while trying to find more info on this on the internet, I came across another article where they applied wood stain to the antler blank to darken it up and make it look more natural.  I plan on trying both of these techniques.  I was wondering if anyone else has?
> 
> Seven




I don't understand why you would even consider bleaching antler. It is a natural product with it's own character in every piece. I suggest you turn and enjoy. OTOH, one of my personal pens is a Jr. Gent that turned well into the marrow. I thought it might not attract a buyer like that so I claimed it for myself. Personally, I am glad I did, it is one of my favorite pens and looks like no one elses pen.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 9, 2018)

Concerned about something reacting with the brass?   Take some wax or clay and plug the ends of the tube ... problem solved.  (slide some lead sinkers into the tube beforehand, in fact, to keep it from floating).


Concerned about something scratching through your stain and revealing stark white bone beneath?  After you stain, apply a light oil (boiled linseed oil or other good finishing oil) and while still wet apply a coat of CA glue (superglue).  Repeat as desired to give a good solid and scratch resistant finish to your work.

Concerned about the "plasticy" look and feel of a CA finish but still want scratch resistance?  Seal the tube as before with the bleaching technique, but this time soak it in the stain itself ... you may possibly even wish to try some ebonizing solution to darken or blacken it even further.  It will need some time to soak into the bone where it is less porous.  As this will seep deeper into the material, scratches won't show quite as readily.


As to why you may wish to bleach antler or bone ..... not a lot of people are fans of reddish "bloodshot" antlers... or other off colors not normally associated with a product that is supposed to look and feel like ivory.


----------

